# First post, Need some J.C. Higgins help here.



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi folks. I just got a J.C Higgins but am having some problems getting started. First off I'm told it's a 1952 but I am not sure where to look to start to confirm this.
Secondly, there is no database on these I can find.  And this is what got me here. I saw some post on this site via a Google search that showed a bike much like what I have.

SO to the point. Any Higgins gurues on here?
Any help would be great, 






BTW,, I know now the seat post is backward.  Just found that out tonight and corrected.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2011)

HI, Welcome to the site,
first you came to the right place.
next, there are many people who will be willing to help, be patient and listen to what they say, it will all make sense if you do. search this forum, you will find a bunch about your Higgins, yes you have a J. C. Higgins. J. C. Higgins was offered by Sears. I have many of the Sears catalogs, so if someone can get the year of yours pinned down, I can see if I have anything for you.


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 16, 2011)

*Parts*

If you are looking to replace some of the pieces on here that are bad I have a few available.

I have a seat, seat post, chainguard, handlebars, grips, crank/sprocket, chain, headbadge and pedals.  Also have a set of wheels - chrome is gone, but the wheels are ready to be painted and hubs are rebuilt.

TFGNJRG@aol.com

Thanks, Joe


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 16, 2011)

I hope the original owner still has her right leg after the shark attack.
These are nice, comfortable riders and easy to find parts upgrades for.
Chris


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 16, 2011)

*1950*

Welcome to the CABE! The rear rack script dates it to 1950, possibly early '51... I would be willing to bet the serial number reads MOS-P or MOS-Q


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 16, 2011)

Fltwd57 said:


> Welcome to the CABE! The rear rack script dates it to 1950, possibly early '51... I would be willing to bet the serial number reads MOS-P or MOS-Q




Thanks, Ok about 50 then. Where would I look for the number? around the BB? 

Also tell me about these chains. What's the recommended way of opening them up. Is there a master link or are they like a shimano and need a pin pushed out?


Ans as for the shark attack... HA HA. it looks to have been cut out with a torch, May have been some bad damage there. I have a bid out on E-bay for a replacement.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello Heather!
    Just so you know your  seatpost was not on incorrectly. What you have is a "lucky seven" seatpost, and for us long legged dudes its a much more comfortable ride having the seatpost in the backward position,  for those with shorter legs you turn the seven forward. So in my book there is no wrong position for a lucky seven


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 16, 2011)

*Put some wheels on it and took it for a ride.*

Well. OK on the seat post. I just thought. LOL...

I had some wheels from a Mountain Bike I put on it just to take it for a ride. Every thing feels like it works.
But I tell you what. For some one that rides a 15 pound Cannondale all the time. This 50 pound beast would kill some one on any thing other than flat land OMG!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2011)

we used to have old bike rides when I lived in Northern California, and the mountain bike guys would whine and complain!
the bike is looking good!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2011)

oh yeah, here's the 1950 Sears catalog:


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Dec 16, 2011)

You can always chuck a three speed with a  drum brake on the back or a 3 speed with a coaster brake if you can find one.

For the front a drum brake would be a good idea 'cause if your chain comes off you ain't got brakes, and that's a bad thing...


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 16, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> oh yeah, here's the 1950 Sears catalog:




OK that is a great page to have,,, I'm saving it. But was it just the art department or maybe mine is another model becasue the skirts are not shown on base ones.

But in this 1949 page, they are shown on the base model.
http://www.shoporium.com/shops/dalevelk/view_item.php3?id=178150


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2011)

that's the 1950 page, if your bike turns out to be a 1951, or they changed models mid year, the bikes could be optioned differently. not sure, I have lots of catalogs but I'm not really the Higgins expert. let's hope they sort it out better, and I'll look for more stuff in my collection.


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 16, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> that's the 1950 page, if your bike turns out to be a 1951, or they changed models mid year, the bikes could be optioned differently. not sure, I have lots of catalogs but I'm not really the Higgins expert. let's hope they sort it out better, and I'll look for more stuff in my collection.




I edited my last post. I never thought to look up Sears Catalogs. That was a spiffie idea! If I had a chart for the years. 

My BB is stamped with this.
I pressed some white clay into the numbers to make them easy to read.


----------



## robertc (Dec 16, 2011)

*Welcome*

White clay in the numbers to make them more visible, very good idea. Welcome to the cabe.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 16, 2011)

*Hi Heather...My 1951 Color Flow*

Hi Heather...Welcome to the Cabe. Here are some pictures of my 1951 Color Flow. I totally restored this bike this past summer to show quality
to possibly use in advertising, or to just stare at in my basement. What you have appears to be the standard model ( no tank or springer fork), but you could easily purchase those parts if you so desire.
 Now, I have a couple of Color Flows , and I am no expert but I have learned a lot about them,. I was told that 1951 was the only year that these bikes had the chrome
"J.C.Higgins" emblem on the rear rack. Anyway, I posted pictures of mine for you to use as a reference ( Mine looked worse than yours prior to the resto)
 Good luck with your Higgins!............................Wayne


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 16, 2011)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi Heather...Welcome to the Cabe. Here are some pictures of my 1951 Color Flow. I totally restored this bike this past summer to show quality
> to possibly use in advertising, or to just stare at in my basement. What you have appears to be the standard model ( no tank or springer fork), but you could easily purchase those parts if you so desire.
> Now, I have a couple of Color Flows , and I am no expert but I have learned a lot about them,. I was told that 1951 was the only year that these bikes had the chrome
> "J.C.Higgins" emblem on the rear rack. Anyway, I posted pictures of mine for you to use as a reference ( Mine looked worse than yours prior to the resto)
> Good luck with your Higgins!............................Wayne




WOW!!! I have saved all your photos as reference.
So I am pretty safe to say I have a 1951 then.

I see a springer front-end and a tank on Ebay and am thinking about this. 
Did you send out everything for chrome? and about what did that run you?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 16, 2011)

*Heather...*

Hi Heather...I did all of the paint, seat resto and overall resto myself ( I restored classic cars for many years, so paint and detail are my thing)
 I did send out ten chrome pieces to Brian Proctor of Proctor's Metal Finishing in the midwest . He did an excellent job for what I would consider a fair
price since I don't usually have money to spend on such things. His price was $400.00. I made sure that all of the parts were ready to chrome so he did not have to do any repair.
 It took him approx. 6 weeks which was fine with me. As I stated, I did all of the body work, paint & pinstriping. I restored  a few cracks in the vinyl seat with a special compound and I then painted it with SEM vinyl paint. I was actually able to wirewheel & polish the original seat springs & wear tabs. Anyway, I believe that you can say confidently that yours is a '51 also. 
Also, if you look for the springer front end, notice that there are two different types. There is a slight difference in the truss rods. The '51's have two separate truss rods, a short one and a long one.
 the '52's and others have the long one with a small horizontal extension. If you type J.C.Higgins into Google Images, you can see the differences.
                                                                                                                                                                                                 Wayne


----------



## npence (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is one I restored for my Wife. and it is also a 51 The parts that are missing on your bike are not tough to find just takes a little time for them to pop up for sale. and If I was you I would post a ad in the wanted section for the parts you need will probably be able to pick them up cheaper then going to feebay. enjoy your new bike will build good leg muscle they are tanks.


[/url]


[/url]


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 16, 2011)

Well thanks to every one for all the help. I guess to move on...

 I forget none of you know me from Adams house cat.  I own a marine restoration business. We take old boats and make them like new boats... Da De Da...

I have a full shop and machine shop on site and can do any thing in house but the electroplating. That's why I was kinda interested in that aspect of it.

OK well good deal,,, Again thank you for all the info, pointers and tips. 

 MORE TO COME! 

TNX.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 16, 2011)

MOS-P = 1950.. Yours is a deluxe model with standard fork, the springer fork was still an option in 1950. All you need is a tank with "exhaust rings" (no jewels/reflectors) for that year.


----------



## twjensen (Dec 16, 2011)

Heather Keay Babecki said:


> Hi folks. I just got a J.C Higgins but am having some problems getting started. First off I'm told it's a 1952 but I am not sure where to look to start to confirm this.
> Secondly, there is no database on these I can find.  And this is what got me here. I saw some post on this site via a Google search that showed a bike much like what I have.
> 
> SO to the point. Any Higgins gurues on here?
> ...





Same heather from N.W. Classic boats and Fiberglassics vintage boats??
Its been awhile, I am a  member from N.W.C.B,-- Tim and his "wonderdog" Jack, and my 1962 Dorsett SanJaun, good seeing you. Are restoring bikes? You do a great job with boats, so its bikes for you now?..cool. Just like N.W.C.B. These folks are very friendly and a vast scource of information..


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 16, 2011)

twjensen said:


> Same heather from N.W. Classic boats and Fiberglassics vintage boats??
> Its been awhile, I am a  member from N.W.C.B,-- Tim and his "wonderdog" Jack, and my 1962 Dorsett SanJaun, good seeing you. Are restoring bikes? You do a great job with boats, so its bikes for you now?..cool. Just like N.W.C.B. These folks are very friendly and a vast scource of information..




Hey Guy!

 Yep same Heather from Fiberglassics... Small world! No, still doing boats for work... The bikes are hobby stuff... Get in that Me time ya know!..... I've been a cyclist for over 20 years. I'm just now seeing how grand these old bikes from the same era of boats are. I think every thing in the 50's was over the top and I love it!


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 16, 2011)

Fltwd57 said:


> MOS-P = 1950.. Yours is a deluxe model with standard fork, the springer fork was still an option in 1950. All you need is a tank with "exhaust rings" (no jewels/reflectors) for that year.




OK thanks... that sounds firm!

I see the tank on E-bay. I may go after it. I have the chain guard replacement. And I think that's all I need....

Owww I need a chain, or would like to have a better one I should say. Any after market or NOS stuff out there?


----------



## twjensen (Dec 16, 2011)

Heather Keay Babecki said:


> Hey Guy!
> 
> Yep same Heather from Fiberglassics... Small world! No, still doing boats for work... The bikes are hobby stuff... Get in that Me time ya know!..... I've been a cyclist for over 20 years. I'm just now seeing how grand these old bikes from the same era of boats are. I think every thing in the 50's was over the top and I love it!




Well ya small world, If you do to bikes what you can do with boats, ...well remember the, I only have 1 boat days?..you will need a another out building soon.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2011)

chain is in short supply, no one makes it any more. save yours if you can. clean and re-grease everything, it will make a huge difference in how your bike rides. keep in mind, this isn't a modern bike, you'll be re-using many things that you would replace on a newer bike. in short, don't throw anything away until you confirm that it can't be used again.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 16, 2011)

here is my Jetflow, I love how mine rides. I like riding it even though its a girls


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 16, 2011)

*Some parts I have*

Here are some parts that I did not sell from a girls Colorflow I just parted out.

let me know if any of this interests you

TFGNJRG@aol.com

Joe


----------



## Pedalin Past (Dec 17, 2011)

*Keep Her Rolling!*

Good to see the bike on the road again.  The 1950 ad brings back lots of memories.  Lots of us buckaroos dreamed of a two wheeled pony!  Keep the kickstand up and enjoy the ride....Paul....


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 17, 2011)

yeshoney said:


> Here are some parts that I did not sell from a girls Colorflow I just parted out.
> 
> let me know if any of this interests you
> 
> ...




Hi Joe, I sent you a email, I am interested in all of it but the seat & peddles. 
They should go on to some one who needs them. Mine are in good condition.


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 18, 2011)

*Got it.*

Sorry if any one here was bidding on it but I had to have it. 
Now to get with Joe about the crank and chain and I will have all the parts.

Thanks Guys....

BTW, $108.00





I hope I got the right one?


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 19, 2011)

*Higgins*

I had a '52 or '53 JCH boys Colorflow that had "zinc" plated rims.I have a book that dated the bike by those rims but I don't think it narrowed it down any more than the two years previously mentioned.The book is titled "Collectible JC Higgins and Hawthorne bicycles" and others I cant remember.You'd probably find one from a member here or e-bay.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe I saw that bike on Bhm CL last week or so. Glad it went to someone who will restore it! 

I have a few nice lady's bikes for sale local if you are in the market. Probably have some hardware for your JCH if you need anything.

Joel


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Your new Higgins....*

I always try to use a NOS chain whenever possible. Soaking them in vinegar helps. There should be an obvious master link. 

You scored on that tank, it will make your project SO much more complete. Good job!!! 

The pedals shown that were offered to you are a bit more rare and deluxe than the ones currently on your bike. I'd nab those. 

A springer would be cool too, but we are bike weirdos here, and we want it all. 

Best of luck on your new baby, but, do your research, that way you won't make mistake$. 

Ask us questions and our opinions, we are here to help.


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 22, 2011)

*The new tank came today.*

Well that was some good news when I checked the mail today. The Tank came. I was not expecting it till after Christmas.
Well that makes the bike complete.


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 22, 2011)

JOEL said:


> I believe I saw that bike on Bhm CL last week or so. Glad it went to someone who will restore it!
> 
> I have a few nice lady's bikes for sale local if you are in the market. Probably have some hardware for your JCH if you need anything.
> 
> Joel




You did. It was up near Warrior. Nice guy. He does a lot of estate sales. I told him, any thing Bike, call me first.
BTW. Im' just outside of Sylacauga.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool. I spent a lot of my childhood up there on the lake, and still have some relatives there. I'm in Bhm near UAB. Look me up if you are down this way. 

Joel


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 22, 2011)

JOEL said:


> Cool. I spent a lot of my childhood up there on the lake, and still have some relatives there. I'm in Bhm near UAB. Look me up if you are down this way.
> 
> Joel



OK Will do.... Here's my website speaking of lakes.
http://spookeaymarine.info.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2011)

now you need to get a set of more appropriate tires!


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 22, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> now you need to get a set of more appropriate tires!




LOL Yea. I was just thinking of going out and putting the originals back on since I have new tape and tubes in it. I could not ride on them but Sure would take a better picture..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2011)

yeah, not very girly with those knobby's on it.


----------



## Heather Keay Babecki (Dec 22, 2011)

*Tires back on*



37fleetwood said:


> yeah, not very girly with those knobby's on it.



Ok as I was saying. I have a heat gun, New tape and good tubes. SO Let me put the originals back on, a tad of air and a heat gun to soften the tires... Worked well. Again. Not safe to ride on but looks good or better than the knobs till I get the correct tires.


----------



## MaxGlide (Dec 25, 2011)

I picked this one up for my daughter and I/she LOVES  it!  I will put a multi speed on it for her though.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=23899&d=1311264204

I love the look of those bikes

Wayne


----------

